# No name 1911



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I picked up a "no name" 1911 a while back built with a Foster frame and a Caspian slide. Didn't pay much at all for it (about $400) so you can bet I was surprised when I was able to do this on my first outing. This is a 10 yard target where I fired 25 rounds in about 45 seconds with 2 reloads. Yeah, this one is a keeper (and yes, it's ported)...


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like you really scored a great deal. Congrats.


----------



## 813Cholo (Jan 19, 2011)

thats a nice looking piece great deal im curious what it is


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very sweet!


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

813Cholo said:


> thats a nice looking piece great deal im curious what it is


It's a gun somebody built from quality parts - hence the "no name" brand. Not sure who built it as I got it used but they did a fine job...


----------

